# New to Lure Making - Need Some Advice



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I think I've finally decided to take the plunge and try to build my own crankbaits. I have been making my own jigs and spinnerbaits for a long time now, but crankbaits seem to be a little more work-intensive.

I've got a concept drawn up using 3D modeling software (hopefully the link below works; sorry about it being in Word).

To all of you aficionados out there, are there any glaring mistakes with the design of this bait that will affect its performance? I know that practice with making these baits will ultimately yield a better product, but I could use some pointers to start. Any constructive criticism?

Some specs about the bait...

Body length is just about 3" and width is just under 1/2"

If I make the body out of basswood and the lip out of Lexan, the total weight should be just under half an ounce (13 grams according to SolidWorks)

Obviously the paint job is not finished...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the design looks great. I also think it should run well. 

However, one thing you might consider is attaching the line tie under the nose instead of on the tip/center of the nose. It will run much better that way.

In other words, the line tie should be closer to the lip. Try placing it a little over half way down between where it is now and the lip slot.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the response.

I have read your posts and seen your work... so I'll assume you know what you are talking about!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow high tech! I love it! I get to work on Auto Cad @ work. We need to convert that to cam cad with a "z axis and crank them out! 

Heck ya that thing looks great! Like Vince said maybe slide the nose tie under a bit and that should wobble the paint off.

John


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I used to have access to a Bridgeport that was remotely controlled by a CAD/CAM package called Alibre. I made fixtures to perfectly fit vertebral implants (for which I had 3D models) to test in shear.

I still know a few guys that can do work like this for me...

Anyway, I consider myself a CAD (more specifically, 3D modeling) junkie, so any chance I get to use it, I do.

I also have a few contacts who do SLA work. That may be the way to go to get a quick prototype to see how it runs. They are pretty fragile, however.

Just think, I actually learned something in engineering school...


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I moved the line tie as per your suggestions... now I just need to figure out how to make the son of a gun...

Should I worry about how thin the bait is near the tail? It is hardly a 1/4".


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you make your own hook hangers from stainless steel, which is very easy to do, the 1/4 inch diameter should not be an issue for bass and walleye fishing. 

I like the taper on the tail and I think you might also want to consider tapering the head a bit also. I would probably have less water resistance and create a foil effect as the water passes over the sides.

I wish I had a cad program to play with. I think it would be fun. I axis for one all the time, but me moms won't let me have one.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

You have got the good oil here from these guys, they have made every shape size, weight, known to man - I'm glad they have not got that CAD stuff, I would never keep up, it blows me away with what can be done with it. 
I recently spent what seemed hours (youtube) watching machines cutting out parts, if I got into that I would have to give up work.
Don't be disappointed if your first lure does not work, as these guys have pointed out, there are so many parameters, weight bias, hook size, towing point, ballast - lip length, width, shape and angles. It takes a while to get them all right on (sometimes never), so my tip is to record somewhere where everything went, and when you come to painting it, keep a record of how you got the colours too. 
Go for it, this will be the end of the world as you know it.pete


----------

